# build a rat rack



## dalmat (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi.

I would like to build a rat rack, but can not find suitable tubs. Anyone know where can I bay good tubs for rat rack? Of course they must be smooth inside to be sure the rats not escape.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## stray66uk (Mar 14, 2010)

18 or 33 litre RUBS from Hobbycraft


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*rat racks*

hi there take a look on here http://www.pro-racks.com/index.htm

hope it helps 


paul


----------



## dalmat (Mar 1, 2012)

Cement Mixing Tray from Homebase look good, but are expensive. Maybe some other suggestions up to 6 pounds each?


----------



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

*Wilkinsons*

They have 32l Underbed storage boxes for about a fiver each (sometimes on offer) perfect for rat racks smooth insides and the rim can be used on runners

Wilko Underbed Storage Box and Lid | Storage Boxes with Lids | | Plastic Storage from Wilkinson Plus

Pm your email address if the link doesn't work


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

i use the 32l tubs and they are perfect and they are cheap


----------



## Smiffy71 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tesco's have the 32l plastic underbed tubs on sale for approx £3 at the moment just renewed a couple of my rats tubs that have lasted me 2 years.


----------

